# Hello Kitty



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello all,

I am a 15 year old school girl visiting Sydney from Yokahama this week. Does anyone have time to show me the sights. I love kitty

Yukio


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Have we been hijacked on april fools day or something

Very pink for first thing in the morning


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Peril said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a 15 year old school girl visiting Sydney from Yokahama this week. Does anyone have time to show me the sights. I love kitty
> 
> Yukio


Yukio, I will show you around. I also love pussy


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I think so. Happened to me just then and I thought I pressed the wrong key or something. Someone's gonna hang for this!


----------



## beardys (Jun 23, 2007)

it is for april fools , lots of forums do it .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWe/SeY4AABlf0QAQQIPAAiHv3yov/97wQAAQABAAMACmYim0KGyRiGg9TIG9U80obU0ApANADQAGgABkMGqYNFN6k0/UnpAaaAAGjT1ByxC3HlXTxbZEX/e8+EhyICSlpxuwqsmYYe42qj2617mTcNr0kREoEGItUk4Xryk2pk6PGbUbhD1zg6MqDClF8JZ30dK1CyCC+6KOQ1NERRD1RJ4TZwc066YmvEwpw0XEspisqZhKF/kzHNa5ZKTHwElT4ZVMCBhTEMD3LVKk52hRztIF3JFOFCQ79J5jgA==


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> Yukio, I will show you around. I also love pussy


Haha! Gold! :lol:

This is doing my head in! Too many flashy lights and flowers! Where are my soothing shades of blue  !

Good work Red... ;-)

Rowan.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Yakkers

I dont know about you guys but i think this is better than it has ever been :lol: 
By the way does hobie make pink kayaks. ;-)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i hate hello kitty and cats but i love the pink..... can we keep it?


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

rawprawn said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Full marks Greg :lol:

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


Thank you rawprawn. I like your name. Make me hungry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i heard that pussies eat raw prawn,
or was it the other way around :?


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Thank god its back to normal, it was hurting my brain looking at all the prerrrty colours


----------



## roydsy (Nov 20, 2007)

hahaha noiiiiceee.... awww pink


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> For posterity's sake - just in case people in the future think Peril's gone mad.
> Red.


Too late, Peril is mad.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Con itchie wa , little Kitty , see daddy speaks japanese and will show pretty little kitty the city :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello Kitty Kayak


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

bazzoo said:


> Con itchie wa , little Kitty , see daddy speaks japanese and will show pretty little kitty the city :twisted: :twisted:


Run Yukio run!!!!!!

JT


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello little girl,

I don't have kitty but I do have a boiled lolly.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

hairymick said:


> Hello little girl,
> 
> I don't have kitty but I do have a boiled lolly.


Sprint Yukio sprint!!!

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Yukio,
sounds like you may need a manager, give me a call, we'll sort something out :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> By the way, did I tell you guys what a bunch of lecherous desperates you all are.


Why, thank you Sir.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

keza said:


> Hey Yukio,
> sounds like you may need a manager, give me a call, we'll sort something out :wink:


Pimp. :shock:

JT


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

JT said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Yukio,
> ...


i didn't like to use the word on a public forum.
The mods might put me in the commercial section.


----------

